# Software zum Verwalten von SPS-Programmen



## Onzaseggl (22 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich benötige ein System, mit dem ich meine zahlreichen SPS-Programme verwalten kann. Mehrere Nutzer greifen auf diese Programme zurück, um Änderungen an Ihnen vorzunehmen. Nun möchte ich sicher stellen, dass nicht mehrere Nutzer gleichzeitig Änderungen vornehmen. 
Wünschenswert wäre es, wenn ein Nutzer die Datei auf seinen lokalen Arbeitsplatz kopieren kann und dann dort die Bearbeitung vornimmt. Für die anderen Nutzer ist erkenntlich dass sich die Datei in Bearbeitung befindet/ es kann evtl. nur noch lesend zugegriffen werden. Nach Bearbeitung kann nur der Nuzter, der die Datei entnommen hat, sie auch wieder zurückkopieren.
Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Tool? Oder hat jemand Anregungen welche anderen Möglichkeiten ich dafür hätte? Vielen Dank!


----------



## AndyPed (22 November 2006)

Hi,

da gibt es was nettes von Gepa (http://www.gepasoft.de/).
das ganze ist aber nett billig.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Onzaseggl (22 November 2006)

Danke! 
Dieses Tool hab ich mir bereits angeschaut. Ist wie gesagt etwas teuer. Gibt es eine Alternative dazu? Im Prinzip genügt mir ein Speichersystem mit einer check-out/check-in Funktion.


----------



## AndyPed (23 November 2006)

Aus diesem grund (zu teuer) setzen wir das ganze auch nicht ein.
Ich werde aber nächste Woche in Nürnberg schauen.

Andy


----------



## zotos (23 November 2006)

@Onzaseggl: Du hast noch nicht verraten um welche SPSen es sich handelt.
Ich denke aber das keine von Beckhoff sind... die bieten eine Schnittstelle zu CVS und MS SorceSafe an.


----------



## Onzaseggl (24 November 2006)

Nein sind von der Firma Siemens.


----------



## Seppl (24 November 2006)

Wir haben uns mit dem Thema auch schon befasst. Wenn man sich dazu näher Gedanken macht und ein Anforderungsprofil über so ein System erstellt, kommt man schon in die Richtung von VersionWorks. Und selbermachen kommt auch nicht billiger. Sicher ist, dass es nur für größere Firmen sinn macht. Nein, wir haben es auch nicht im Einsatz.


----------



## Maxl (24 November 2006)

Wir setzen seit etwa 2 Jahren auf Pro.File von der Firma Procad (www.procad.de)

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Dokumentenmangement-System, welches eher für den Gebrauch mit Word/Excel/Outlook usw. konzipiert ist. Bei uns werden alle Dokumente/Dateien/Fotos usw. damit verwaltet. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ebenfalls nicht billig ist, es ist aber sehr mächtig!


Vorher haben wir unsere Programme in einer einfachen Verzeichnisstruktur verwaltet, das Thema "als gesperrt markieren" war eigentlich nie ein Problem, da immer bekannt ist, wer gerade an welchem Projekt arbeitet, und sich die Leute immer absprechen.

Bevor an einer laufenden Anlage Änderungen gemacht werden, erfolgt sowieso ein Online/Offline-Abgleich (was ja bei S7 kein Problem mehr ist).


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Kniffo (12 Juli 2007)

AndyPed schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da gibt es was nettes von Gepa (http://www.gepasoft.de/).
> das ganze ist aber nett billig.



Was kostet denn VersionWorks etwa?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Was kostet denn VersionWorks etwa?


 
Guckst Du hier.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juli 2007)

Kann das sein daß es sich um ein Siemens-spezifisches Problem handelt? Also bei Rockwell sieht das so aus daß man beim Öffnen des Programms die Fehlermeldung bekommt daß es schon geöffnet ist und man gefragt wird ob man mit einer Kopie arbeiten möchte (RsLgx5) oder aber kann man es mit einer entsprechenden Fehlermeldung nicht öffnen (Rslgx5k). Nur bei den (alten) Servoprogrammen (GML) kommt keine Meldung.


----------



## IBFS (14 Juli 2007)

*Versionsverwaltung <> Multiuserbetrieb*



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also bei Rockwell sieht das so aus daß man beim Öffnen des Programms die Fehlermeldung bekommt daß es schon geöffnet ist und man gefragt wird ob man mit einer Kopie arbeiten möchte (RsLgx5) oder aber kann man es mit einer entsprechenden Fehlermeldung nicht öffnen (Rslgx5k).


 
Bei Siemens ist es sogar sinnvoll, das im "SERVER"-Betrieb mehrere User am selben Programm arbeiten können. Einmal geöffnete FB/FC etc. sind beim zweiten Öffnen natürlich READONLY. 

Aber das alles hat mit Versionsverwaltung - mit dem AUS- und EIN-checken von Projekten - nichts zu tun. Hierbei werden alle Zwischenversionen entsprechend markiert. 

Speziell für die Anforderungen der FDA (Lebensmittelüberwachung der USA) hat SIEMENS SIMATIC Version Trail im Angebot. Das ist aber vorrangig für PCS7 gedacht.


----------

